# Nice Ray at the beach



## RICOODA (Jun 4, 2013)

Sometimes it is fun to hook a big ray just for the fight. I am guessing this one was about 60 lbs. He was one of the smaller ones in the school that swam around me.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice catch, I am hoping for some of those for shark bait in a week


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Schools of those things always scare the sh!t out of me when I'm wading out bait...nice catch!


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I love hooking rays. I live for a good fight. Good catch, what kind of rod was that? An inshore? I'll bet that was really fun, and exciting for your daughter!


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Fun! They do put up a nice fight and a good show for the kidos, love that crystal clear water.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

nice ray. where were you fishing? the surf at pcola was hell yesterday, I wish it would've looked like that.


----------

